# Anyone get a BFP after BFN on 11dpo or later?



## WoodlandFairytale

I've been trying for over a year and I really need some encouragement because I feel like someone hit me with a bag of bricks. I got a BFN this morning at 11dpo on a FRER. I wasn't originally planning on testing this early but nausea at dinner last night made me want to try. I have a lower backache but otherwise zero symptoms.

Just wondering if anyone here got a BFN at 11dpo or later but ended up with a BFP. TIA!


----------



## Raene

Yup, 16 days here. I've heard of up to 18 days. Good luck!!


----------



## nerin

yep, tested neg at 11dpo this time and didn't test positive until 13dpo!!! sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Fuamami

Oh, yeah. I can never get positives. I'm not a charter, so I don't know the lingo so well, but I took a test this time when I was three days late, and got a negative. Three days later, I finally got a very weak positive.


----------



## DevaMajka

Yes. I got a bfn at 16dpo and 18dpo. I got a bfp on 20dpo. (so, 6 days late was my first bfp).
That was last time, when I was pg with ds. This time I got a bfp on the first test, but that was after 14dpo- not sure how many days after, as I wasn't charting this time.


----------



## LibertyBelle

I got BFN on 12 DPO, and then my BFP 13 DPO.


----------



## dogmom327

Definitely! With DS I had a BFN on 11dpo and a BFP on 12dpo. With this baby I had a BFN on 13dpo and a BFP on 14dpo. I used the super sensitive (20 unit) tests both time.


----------



## WoodlandFairytale

Thanks, guys... I'm on my 2nd clomid cycle and feeling very discouraged, so stories like these at least keep me feeling a little better for today...


----------



## KimProbable

I'm another! I tested waaay to often and didn't get my BFP until 13 DPO.


----------



## mama*pisces

Me too! I tested on 11 and 13 dpo and didn't even see a hint of a line, then tested on 16 dpo, which was one day after I was supposed to get AF, and I got 2 VERY dark lines.

I hope this is your month....


----------



## Voltige

I was going to an RE at the time and the blood test came back very faintly positive at 9 DPO. I didn't get a positive on the HPT until day 13.

Lots of hugs and support to you! I understand how frustrating IF is. I hope you get your BFP very soon!!!


----------



## georgiegirl1974

I had a BFN at 11DPO (granted it wasn't with FMU), and I thought for sure I wasn't pg (since I had gotten a BFP at 11DPO at night with DD). I didn't test again until 14DPO and it was clearly positive! Remember, it isn't over until AF arrives.


----------



## Vaske

Yes, I got negatives at about 3 days late and 10? days late (cheap tests from same package). Didn't retest until the night before the doctor's appointment I made to see what was wrong with me: POSITIVE! By that time I was 7 weeks pregnant. Got my first morning sickness the very next morning.


----------



## GMum

Yup for me too. This time around I got a BFN at 11DPO AND at 12DPO, but then a very, very faint line at 13DPO which kept getting darker so hang in there!. HTH and BD to you!


----------



## CourtBChase

Count me in, BFN at 13 and 14 DPO, BFP at 15 DPO. I was so sure that this wasn't our month (I even had a tiny dip and some spotting, I am thinking now maybe that was implantation?) that I had a couple of glasses of wine to cheer me up. Oops.


----------



## joannamf

me! I got my BFP at 13 dpo.


----------



## ilovejeff

bfn @ 11dpo, bfp @ 16 dpo. Hang in there!


----------



## sunset01

I got a BFN at 10 dpo. I received a strong BFP at 16 dpo!







: Good Luck!!!


----------



## filiadeluna

Hey there!







You know I've been rooting for you for a long time! I got my BFP at 18 DPO, but didn't test at all before then. It was pretty dark. Good luck!







:


----------



## erin_brycesmom

With all four of my pregnancies, I've never gotten a BFP before 14dpo. Three of those included BFNs at 11dpo and later including BFN on 14dpo. And I was 100% sure of my dates.


----------



## darcytrue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
Oh, yeah. I can never get positives. I'm not a charter, so I don't know the lingo so well, but I took a test this time when I was three days late, and got a negative. Three days later, I finally got a very weak positive.

i didn't chart either. I don't even know for sure when I O'd.







But I tested about seven days after I expected my period to start and got a very fast positive. I tested a little later than most because the chance I might be pregnant was definitely not on my mind.


----------



## fyrebloom

I got a BFN at 12dpo with DS and a BFP at 19dpo. 11dpo is really really early. For best results wait until you are actually late, much less disappointing.


----------



## ujkcih

I got a BFN two days ago at 11DPO, and a positive at 12 DPO - the very next day! Today, at 13dpo, I had my beta checked and my HCG is 33.


----------



## MangoMommy

Yes. I don't know how many days past ovulation I was, but I was 2 weeks late (I'm like clockwork) and still getting negatives. Wasn't till closer to 3 weeks late I got a +. Crazy...


----------



## tak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nerin* 
yep, tested neg at 11dpo this time and didn't test positive until 13dpo!!! sending good vibes your way!

Me too -- tested negative all week and then got a positive on a Saturday!


----------



## WoodlandFairytale

Thanks, everyone. I got a BFN today at 13dpo so I'm pretty sure I'm out but I'm sure this info will be helpful to others.


----------



## KLM99

With both of my pregnancies, I got a BFN at 14 DPO and then a BFP at 17/18DPO.


----------



## CareCare

Yep Im in the same boat.....gave in to the anxiety of "I have to know" on 10 dpo and got the dreaded (-) neg!!! i still have my fingers crossed that I jumped the gun but I think Im out too! My monthly "friend" should be here in 3-4 days. Ive had the symptoms of very tender bbs, mild cramping, headaches..... The worst part is, preggers symptoms and "a few days before" menstral symptoms are quite similar....so I read.

Im on cycle day 25 of a 28 day cycle and when i had my 21 day progesterone test I was at a 43 (Im on 1st cycle of Clomid). Before Clomid I was a 14 level progesterone. Don't know if that high level of progesterone was the clomid but I was hoping I was preggers!


----------



## scrapadoozer

I tested negative right up until the day my period was due. I didn't chart but I'd guess I was 15 or 16 dpo at that point.


----------



## Talula Fairie

It's definitely possible, and 11 DPO *is* a bit on the early side.

I once got a BFN and then a week later got a BFP. I forget what DPO I was though.


----------



## the_lissa

I did this time. I kept getting negative tests way later than I had in my previous pregnancies before I finally got the faintest positive ever.


----------

